# Chanel, Dior, MUFE haul (mini)



## Romina1 (May 12, 2011)

MUFE l/s in #9 and #37
  	Dior Healthy Glow Summer Powder in 001-Aurora and #754 e/s palette-Rosy Tan
  	Chanel quad #94-Reflets d'Ombre and l/g #277-Pensee
  	MUFE Aqua Creams #14, #13, #5 and Aqua Liner #3

  	The self tan body mist was a gift by Sephora!


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2011)

great haul Romina! enjoy!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 12, 2011)

Lovely haul! Those lipsticks scream summer! Enjoy!!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 13, 2011)

great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## sunshine rose (May 16, 2011)

Love the lipsticks so much! Especially #37


----------

